# A very affordable, functional base with below average fit and finish



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review.

I recently bought a Powermate PM-2500 which I reviewed on LJ's. It is hard to find a mobile base that is steady in its stationary mode. How does the Grizz rate in that department?

I also have a Sawstop PCS on an ICS base, and that is a dream. Trouble is, since I hard piped the saw to DC, I never actually move it!

Thanks again, I was wondering about this product after seeing it in their catalog.


----------



## Green_Hornut

I also have the Sawstop PCS. I first started with the mobile base for the PCS and it was a pain. While it worked just fine, quality was very good, and it was integral to the saw cabinet, it had two fixed and two swiveling casters. That meant you had to "drive" the saw everywhere you wanted it to go. Lots of back and filling just like parallel parking a car. My smaller size shop requires moving the saw a lot. Not a good solution. I saved my coin and sold the PCS mobile base and bought an ICS base. High quality, all 4 casters are swiveling, rolls exceptionally well. The raising and lowering is accomplished by parallel arms attached to a small hydraulic bottle jack run by a foot peddle. A couple of pumps with the peddle and it's ready to move. Lever operated by foot moves the valve to open and close the pump which raises and lowers the unit. Very handy and well thought out. Glad I spent the money and got something that works so well. Highly recommended.


----------



## emoon

> I recently bought a Powermate PM-2500 which I reviewed on LJ s. It is hard to find a mobile base that is steady in its stationary mode. How does the Grizz rate in that department?


Its steady enough for a table saw. I can't really get it to move very much with the legs down. It'll never be as stable as a base that raises all 4 wheels rather than just the 2, but it works well for me.

I'm not planning on moving it around a bunch (another reason I went for the cheaper grizzly over the 4x more expensive sawstop ics version). Once I get the saw in place, it'll stay there and only very rarely move…


----------

